# Sir Thomas Wyatt the Younger



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2005)

My ancestor, Sir Thomas Wyatt the Younger was born in 1521 and was executed in the Tower of London on this date, April 11, 1554. 

His father, Sir Thomas Wyatt the Elder, was a famous confidant of Anne Boleyn and a poet of reknown. He had Protestant sympathies, as did his son. 

Wyatt the Younger may have played a small role in the battle for succession following Edward VI's death, on the part of Lady Jane Grey, who was quickly executed. 

After Mary assumed the throne and announced her intentions to marry Phillip II of Spain and thus undo the English Reformation and solidify Roman Catholic control over the English throne, Wyatt the Younger lead a rebellion to London attempting to overthrow Mary and protect the Protestant Reformation in England. The citizens of London did not favor his plan, so he was captured and then executed. I have visted the spot where this occurred. 

The Wyatt line, however, continued, and I have many ancestors who have born the honorable name over the centuries.

[Edited on 4-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2005)

Sir Thomas Wyatt the Elder was born in 1503 and died on October 12, 1542 (the date varies depending on the source, but I have researched it and believe it was the 12th, according to the Julian Calendar).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 10, 2006)

Sir Thomas Wyatt the Younger


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2006)

Sir Thomas Wyatt the Elder:


----------

